# Eye color and personality



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey all. I'm curious to see if eye color has any relation to personality type. So if you could, just provide your eye color and your personality type. Provide you opinions and thoughts if you want. Thanks!

Edit: Oh and I have green eyes and I'm a cross between ENFP and ENFJ.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I have Hazel eyes meaning I have the eyes that change colors depending on the light. =) I love that my eyes change colors.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Dark brown. INTJ.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Green.

Puke. Green.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Incredible blue... see pics of my son in my profile.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I have hazel eyes that change colors when I'm sick.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Light Sea Green, INFJ.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I have hazel eyes that change colors when I'm sick.


Only when you're sick?


----------



## Rachelle (Jan 17, 2009)

My eyes can either look blue, green, or grey depending on what I'm wearing 
I'm an INFP


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Ha.

This INFP I dated had really super good blue eyes that just..........I'm not going to go into it in fear of Fi-ing out. 

He'll probably read this cuz he lurks 

I MISS LOOKING INTO YOUR EYES IT'S GAY.


----------



## teflon (Jul 9, 2009)

mine are either blue or green (they change, but when I was little they were wayyy blue, now that i'm older they're sort of going more to the green side)... 
I'm INTP.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

light and dark blue


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm INTJ and have grey-blue eyes.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

INFP with blue eyes


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

INFJ and blue eyes ^^


----------



## helmetel (Jan 1, 2009)

I also have hazel eyes that change colour. It depends on whether the light is artificial or natural.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

This seems doubtful in how it relates to type theory, but I'm a dark brown eyed INFJ for what it's worth. :happy:

And as if to confirm my doubts, two INFJs before me were green and blue, lol.


----------



## Crystalview (Apr 26, 2009)

Im an INFP and I have light brown eyes. 

I don't think there is a relationship between eye color and personality type though. Almost everyone in my country has some variation of brown eyes. 

but, I think eyes differ from personality to type to another based on the way eyes "look" or the experssion they carry, the amount of eye contact they engage in, and kind of eye movement.

Like for example, an ISTJ would typically have docile looking eyes, with average eye contact and their eyes seem to be scanning their surrounding in a circular motion.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

INFP blue eyes


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> Green.
> 
> Puke. Green.


What about Swamp green?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

This thread almost seems to top 'blondes are dumb'.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

INFP. Dark-Brown Eyes. :mellow:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

INTP - dark brown eyes



skyline said:


> This thread almost seems to top 'blondes are dumb'.


Yeah, and everyone knows it's just the bleached blondes you have to watch out for.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Blue eyes. ENTJ


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Ookami said:


> Only when you're sick?


Nobody's ever told me about them changing any other time so I wouldn't know. I know they turn green when I'm sick.


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

ENFP and brown. Depending on the light, there is a circle of green in the center. Ooh, and I used to be INFP about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

INXP and dark grey or dark blue eyes (I don't know why my eyes change colour, I just know that they do).


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

Hazel INTJ


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright this is what I got so far...

The order of the numbers corresponds to the order I put the colors in. (For example, The INTP has 0 blue, 2 green, 1 hazle, and 2 brown)

blue green hazle brown

ENTJ 1 0 0 0 

ENFJ 0 1 0 0

ENFP 0 0 0 1

ENTP 1 0 0 0

INTJ 1 0 2 0

INTP 0 2 1 2

INFP 5 0 0 2

INFJ 1 1 0 1

ISTP 0 0 1 0


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Damn, INFP's.

Witchyo sexy-ass.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

INFP? Hazel.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Dark green, INFP. I'm not seeing any patterns here.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

kph5034 said:


> Alright this is what I got so far...
> 
> The order of the numbers corresponds to the order I put the colors in. (For example, The INTP has 0 blue, 2 green, 1 hazle, and 2 brown)
> 
> ...


I think you've missed some people  like me being hazel.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*INTP: Brown *


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an INTP with bluish-aquaish eyes that have a yellowish ring in the middle.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Maybe we should also group after nationalities or so =P
Anyways. 
Dark Brown - Blackish and INTJ.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I'm ISFP and I have yellowish-brown eyes. I can't see how this with have any correlation with personality type though.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine could be said to be hazel... except really they are two different rings of distinct color that remain separate from each other. Supposedly they turn storm cloud grey when I get extra angry. But since looking in mirrors doesnt make me extra angry... I've never seen it.


http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/3851-post-your-eyes-thread-6.html#post92594

Oh... and I'm ENTJ.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

(dark) brown, ENFJ


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Brown, INFJ


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

INFP. Dark brown.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

My eyes are a very light blue or sometimes perhaps light grey, depending on my surroundings.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a blue eyed INTP.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*To be honest, I don't think this works because there's so many people of different nationalities to really say. It's like saying 'If you have light blue eyes you must be an INFP*.*ALL infp's have light blue eyes.' What if a guy was black, and an INFP, and had brown eyes?


*


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *To be honest, I don't think this works because there's so many people of different nationalities to really say. It's like saying 'If you have light blue eyes you must be an INFP*.*ALL infp's have light blue eyes.' What if a guy was black, and an INFP, and had brown eyes?
> 
> 
> *


I doubt anyone is really taking this seriously.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Green. Genetically eye color DOES trend with nationality, Wikipedia has a nice map of eye color distribution in Europe. We don't have enough samples yet to get any sort of error proofedresult. We would need at least 1000 samples to get a good fit; but we can start to chart some graphs...










Graphs of Myers Briggs versus Eye Colours


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I have Hazel eyes and ESTP. I don't think it can be possible to have eye colour based on personality.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine are poo poo brown.


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

Green eyed ESFP.


----------



## Daisee (Jul 10, 2009)

Brown - ENFP

I don't know much about this, but I did read something that correlates a lighter _shade _of eye color with extroversion and darker with introversion, don't know how accurate that is though.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> Green. Genetically eye color DOES trend with nationality, Wikipedia has a nice map of eye color distribution in Europe. We don't have enough samples yet to get any sort of error proofedresult. We would need at least 1000 samples to get a good fit; but we can start to chart some graphs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting. Approximately what was the sample size (besides being less than 1,000)? 100? 500?


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes they are light blue and sometimes green.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Ookami said:


> I have Hazel eyes meaning I have the eyes that change colors depending on the light. =) I love that my eyes change colors.


Same for me. Mine go inbetween Gray and Green. They only tend to turn brown when I have darker hair.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

My hair color changes depending on how much sunlight I get. If I go out into the sun alot, then I become golder blond. If I stay indoors a lot, I become more like a savannah brown color.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> My hair color changes depending on how much sunlight I get. If I go out into the sun alot, then I become golder blond. If I stay indoors a lot, I become more like a savannah brown color.


My hair tends to be a very dark brown, although in winter and after hours of no direct sunlight, it can look black. In summer it can lighten to medium brown.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

I think my eyes would be called hazel? Sometimes they're gray, and sometimes they're greener. They tend to have a blueish ring around the outside, and sometimes there's yellow toward the pupil. They do change color/intensity with the seasons. I am an ESFJ.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine are greenish or yellowish-brown or something. I think they might be what is called "hazel".


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Light green eyes, ESFJ


----------



## Flamethrower (Aug 3, 2009)

I have blue eyes. :happy:



Crystalview said:


> I don't think there is a relationship between eye color and personality type though. Almost everyone in my country has some variation of brown eyes. But, I think eyes differ from personality to type to another based on the way eyes "look" or the experssion they carry, the amount of eye contact they engage in, and kind of eye movement.


 I agree with this. I don't see any genetic reason why eye colour would relate to personality type. But I do think eye expressions are an indication of what functions are being used the most often and that can indicate type. At least that is what I have observed myself. Same can be said for various mannerisms and style of speaking. I've been able to guess someone's type accurately from just reading a couple of sentences they've written or looking at them before so I definitely think there is some genetic basis for types. But eye colour doesn't seem like a logical factor. But it is interesting to wonder about these things anyway.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Hazel. Brown/Green


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Steel bluegreen, INTP


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

ENTP, some sort of blue. The only way I know how to describe it is that it is one of the more "icy" blues


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Blue. INTJ (duh!)


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Isfj / brown


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine are black.. INTJ.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Blue INTJ Enn5
Or maybe blue hazel... I can't tell. They look blue to me, but with this green-brown ring dingus around the pupil.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

slightly dark brown eyes


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Theaetetus said:


> Blue INTJ Enn5
> Or maybe blue hazel... I can't tell. They look blue to me, but with this green-brown ring dingus around the pupil.


Can't you tell? You _do_ see through them every day !
(humor)


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

Black....like all Asians. INFP


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

ENTP, and like a bluish/greyish/green type color. They kinda change based on what I'm wearing, so sometimes they'll look more green, other times more grey, and sometimes more blue.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

Dark brown,INFP


----------



## Andromeda (May 7, 2010)

Bright blue with a circle of light brown around the pupil. INTP.


----------



## Cinnamon (May 28, 2010)

I'm an infp with blue/green eyes and brown flecks that change too. There probably isn't a correlation, but still, it's interesting  Eyes are definitely my favourite facial feature. How about you all?


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

yeah, i'm not sure how much influence eye color has on personality type... but i have dark brown eyes roud:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Brown. INFJ


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

*INTJ  Hazel, but more green than brown.*


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

light brown that change to rosewood/gold/olive depends on lighting. put if i can pick, i would pick dark aqua.


----------



## Sreal (May 31, 2010)

Either green or blue. Depends how you look at them I guess. 

Im INTP, borderline F


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

infp- mine are light brownroud:
there seems to be a plethora of green eyed and blue eyed people :tongue:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Brown INFP.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Gunmetal gray, with golden-brown blotches of sectoral heterochromia.
INFJ.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

nevermore said:


> I've got blue eyes, but it has nothing to do with me being an INTP.


I've got blue eyes too. This is also not related to me being ISFJ at all and has a lot more to do with the fact that my parents both have blue eyes :laughing:


----------



## bellamay77 (Nov 6, 2010)

bright blue to smokey grey depending on lighting and my right eye is one quarter bright green looks a bit strange when my eye go greyish =) INFP


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

ENTJ

Blue.

If you want more specifics, it's kind of a darkish blue with possibly a grayish tint. I'm also colorblind.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

I have really weird eyes and I get the most compliments on them :tongue: They're gray from far away, blue as you get closer, and when you finally see my eyes close up, they are a dark greenish blue. :laughing:

Oh yeah, and I'm a ENTJ/borderline ENTP


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

KatHorcrux said:


> I have really weird eyes and I get the most compliments on them :tongue: They're gray from far away, blue as you get closer, and when you finally see my eyes close up, they are a dark greenish blue. :laughing:
> 
> Oh yeah, and I'm a ENTJ/borderline ENTP


This entire post could be used to describe me, but I think I'm a bit more settled on J over P


----------



## Chwimleian (Nov 30, 2011)

INFP, and blue.


----------



## LaLuciole (Dec 12, 2011)

My eyes are light green and I'm an INFJ...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

There is no correlation.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Green, enfp.


----------



## JadeVim (Oct 14, 2011)

INFP: Brown... Chocolate brown and I'm not ashamed of them... got 'em from my mom roud:


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

INTP brown eyes, which seem black unless you put your eyeball very close to my eyeball, which is really uncomfortable. 
But the only thing that eyes can tell you about a person is that people with lighter eyes can have more of a drug before it starts to affect them, which makes dark eyed people like me lightweights by nature.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Brown. Depending on the light, they can kind of look a little red... like bloody mud.
INTP.


----------



## elizard (Dec 14, 2011)

Brown! ^^ My mom calls them chocolate pie eyes =P 
INFJ


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

This thread has concluded one thing for me:

People like talking about their eye colours.


----------



## Fenrir003 (May 14, 2011)

Infj here. Blue/Grey


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Almost black. Noooooo! No one get started on the INTJ death-stare crap + adding black eyes into the mix to make it deadlier! XP I honestly have no death stare and suck at attempting one (I think my eyes are too round). I see no point in this thread whatsoever (as eye color is the result of simple genetics), but I couldn't resist the joke to try to make it more relevant, haha.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, come to think of it though, I can see a thread about eye shape and personality having more relevance and being more interesting, considering all the literature that exists out there about correlations between physiognomy and personality (I would include MBTI + enneagram in for consideration), if enough people are familiar with physiognomy studies.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm the odd INTP with bright blue-green eyes 

Actually, mine change colors. They're green if I'm sick or have been crying, and are anywhere from an icy blue to blue-green otherwise. I have no clue what that's supposed to say about my personality, but I doubt any correlation (let alone causation).


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Light or dark brown depending on mood and health. 
also when I get too much sun(which isn't hard when you live in Fl) they get really really light brown even after goin indoors.

ISTJ but idk why I needed to post that since it's over my avatar and in my sig. :happy:


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark brown - INFP.
As someone said earlier, I think eye color has more to do with ethnicity, than personality. There are several types of personality type within one ethnic group.
Instead, I think, if you asked "Eye color that you find the most appealing + your personalty type?" you might find more answers that are similar.
For example, I, as an INFP, absolutely love blue eyes.


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

Le ENFP with yellow to caramel hazy eyes.
It's nice. They stand out.


----------



## Kaley (Nov 28, 2011)

Dark brown, INTJ


----------



## Ardent Lunacy (Dec 9, 2011)

My eyes are Steel Blue and I'm an INFP.


----------



## kelar (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine used to be blue when I was younger....but they changed to a darkish green and have stayed that way. I'm INFJ.


----------



## Sweep Arpeggios (Aug 15, 2011)

Light Brown . INFP.
Enneagram Type 5w6


----------



## akc30 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dark brown, really boring.


----------



## hapyoutdoors (Dec 31, 2010)

INFJ- Blue


----------



## eburian (Feb 21, 2011)

I have blue eyes. I'm an ENFJ but I'm borderline "J" and "P" in terms of my behavior.


----------



## eburian (Feb 21, 2011)

kelar said:


> Mine used to be blue when I was younger....but they changed to a darkish green and have stayed that way. I'm INFJ.


Can I see a picture of your eyes? They sound really cool!


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I have scuppernong eyes myself, and I'm an INFP. For an example of schuppernong:








(The green ones are scuppernongs.)


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Dull green.


----------



## despitemyfaults (Nov 29, 2011)

I have really regular, boring brown eyes and I'm an INFP.


----------



## wanderingcat (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue with a hint of grey.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, god... hairstyle was a stretch in itself but still slightly understandable.

But eye color..?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

TARDIS blue


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not seeing a pattern...


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Steel Blue. INFJ.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

As an ESFP, Hazel.

Though I'd reeeaally doubt that there were a correlation due to anything other than chance.


----------



## theWoman85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dragearen said:


> I have scuppernong eyes myself, and I'm an INFP.


SCUPPERNONG.... that is my word of the day! 

I have hazel eyes that are prone to vary depending on what color I wear. I suppose I am an ISTP.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

INTP... Dark brown.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Dark brown/black, INFP.
Don't think this correlation works, because in non-caucasian races the dominant eye colour is black/dark brown and there are people of all types from those populations too. 
But my INFJ mom and my xNxP brother have a lighter shade of brown than me or my INTP dad.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Mid green-grey with orange cats-eyes (form of heterochromia). My sister and mum have similar eyes, but my sister's are more grey and my mum's are more green


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine are a really dark green with a yellow middle, although when I'm exposed to high amounts of sunlight they're almost all yellow with just the outer ring being a dark color. They're weird but unfortunately not one of those pretty weird colors. Also I'm an INFJ and it seems we're the eye color weirdos here.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

BLACK. intp


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm an ENTP and I have yellowy green snake eyes.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

INTP. Green eyes with some olive green and specks of gold


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

INFP, forest green.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

Blue eyes.


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

ENTP, gray eyes with some light blue around irises.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I have hazel eyes, which can change colors. But they look the best when they are a deep green ^_^ makes every girl go  "can I hug your eyes?" haha


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

Dark Brown, INTJ


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

My eye color is a very light brown; people have described it as honey-colored because of copper streaks around my pupils. (INFJ)


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Mine are brown. I'd love to say more but nope! They're just brown.


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer (Jun 24, 2012)

Since all personality types are found in all races I don't understand the point of this thread; however, my eyes are green and gold.


----------



## shelbz960 (Feb 25, 2012)

INFJ, and sky blue eyes


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I have green eyes!
I personally believe that it is because I have Se'ed so many green threes.
The objects have been imported into me, and has colored me. XD


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

hornet said:


> I have green eyes!
> I personally believe that it is because I have Se'ed so many green threes.
> The objects have been imported into me, and has colored me. XD


This is off topic, but--The last time I watched DBGT was YEARSSSS ago, but I have a good memory--is your picture of goten and his date? (Totally pulling a nerd card)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Crono91 said:


> This is off topic, but--The last time I watched DBGT was YEARSSSS ago, but I have a good memory--is your picture of goten and his date? (Totally pulling a nerd card)


Yup! =D
Nerd card is okay with me!
A nerd has integrity, and stands up for what he believe is FUN!


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

ISFP Hazel. Brown/Green - a bit of yellow.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

hornet said:


> Yup! =D
> Nerd card is okay with me!
> A nerd has integrity, and stands up for what he believe is FUN!


Gosh I have no idea how I was able to remember that. DBZ was my childhood ^_^ Not so much gt.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

INFJ and hazel eyes


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no idea how this correlates to personality, but whatever. XD ENFP. I've got very blue eyes. Dark-ish blue. Sometimes they look violet, or perhaps I just like to think so. But definitely blue.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach (Sep 26, 2011)

ENFP with dark brown eyes.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

INTJ 
Green
Like so:


----------



## ujellyfish (Apr 15, 2011)

INFP
My eyes range from slate grey to medium blue.


----------



## Solitarius (Jul 4, 2012)

INTP
My eyes are mainly grey.


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Im an INFP and my eyes change from gray to blue


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

INTP with green eyes.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

hazel


----------



## _selene_ (Jul 2, 2012)

A brown Eyed girl.. Infp


----------



## aGirlBizarre (Jul 12, 2012)

I have hazel eyes and I'm INFP.


----------



## Mamaoftwo (Apr 18, 2012)

mossy green eyed INTP.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

ENTJ. On some days they are grayish brown and on others they are honey.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Blue eyes, INFJ.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

asparagus green INTP(?)


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Green-grey ENFP 

And my INTJ bf has hazel eyes.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Dark brown eyed ENTP.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Brown - INFP


----------



## Sheena20 (May 10, 2012)

Green eyed INFJ


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Brown. INTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Chocolate chip - enfp


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Brown-INTP


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

Brown, INFJ


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Green, ISFP


----------



## INeedToProcrastinate (Oct 22, 2014)

brown INTP


----------



## SmartasJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

very dark brown INTJ


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Hazel, INTJ


----------



## JKRfan (Apr 20, 2014)

I have Hazel eyes, and I'm and INTP. They are green around the outside with a sort of orange-ish brown star burst shape from the middle.


----------



## BadfishAdri (Nov 16, 2014)

blue eyed INFP


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

INFJ - Dark brown


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark brown - INFJ


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Talk about Eurocentric! Even if this were true, and I hope nobody takes it seriously, it wouldn't apply to about 80-90% of the world which has some shade of brown eyes.


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

ESTP - green yellowish eyes


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

Eye colour and personality correlation.

Really, lol.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Unknown personality, my eyes appear green during winter months, but hazel during summer months.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Omfg
wait. When you dig into this thread and read some of the descriptions. Not to pick on anyone in specific so I'll make up an example : "rusted liquid gold". Your eyes are fucking brown. What are you doing?


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Hazel, but very much on the green side in appearance. Btw if you think you have green eyes you probably don't. It is the rarest eye color in the world by a long shot.


----------



## Enlightenedakacrazy (May 16, 2014)

Deep blue.


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

INFJ brown


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

I dont think there is a relation but i might be wrong. haha
I have dark-brown eyes with a black ring around them on the outer part of the color ring (for lack of a better word) and black lines that go from the iris to that outer black ring.
When i'm in the sun the brown in my eyes is noticible.
ISTP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I actually have silver eyes.


----------



## Geek_Aflame (Nov 30, 2013)

My eyes are hazel (mostly dark green and light golden brown but I have flecks of very light blue/grey near my pupil.) 

My personality type is ENFP


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I've got chilled blue eyes... yeah, I'm cool as ice 

- ESTP


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm an INFP with hazel eyes. They're light brown with flecks of green and gold near the iris. I've always felt that they're my prettiest feature, especially since they'll always stay the same unless I go blind or something.


----------



## iconoclasmos (Dec 7, 2014)

INFP: blue/grey with gold. My pupils take over and make my eyes look black when I get really angry. I doubt that eye color could have anything to do with type since every type is found in every nationality and some eye colors are almost never found in some groups.


----------



## shancourtney12 (Nov 21, 2014)

INFJ with very blue eyes


----------



## Popstar Ahri (Dec 11, 2014)

green eyes and enfp


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

INFP, blue eyes. They can look more grey-ish if I'm wearing anything that has green or violet hues. Red, blue, and gold hues all bring out the VIOLENT BLUENESS of a thousand oceans.
I've always liked my eyes. 
My mom is an XNFP with hazel eyes, my dad is an ISTJ with hazel eyes, and my ISFP sister has brown eyes.
My mom, sister, and I all have really similar-looking eyes, with dark outlines around the iris and flecks of a darker color around the middle (gold in my mom's case, olive in my sister's, grey in mine). My dad's eyes are more like uniformly hazel dots with no dark outline.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENFP with mutant eyes.

lolk they're not mutant but they're solid green with lots of grey and some blue and occasional gold flecks. They're super pale irl to the point I have lots of trouble with (in)direct sources of light but they look sorta dark in whatever picture, it's like they're ve got plenty of rage against the photo-machine.

P much green eyes that secretly want to be hazel.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've got green eyes with a dark blue ring and a golden center. Most of the time they're green. In an overcast sky with a blue shirt they could be blue and in the sunset they turn yellow.


----------



## Miss Emily (Dec 12, 2014)

Hazel eyes, which change depending on the light.

I am an INTJ.


----------



## emma_rose (Dec 12, 2014)

Hazel eyes, INFJ.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Unsure ISFJ with diarrhea eyes who is absolutely envious of people with dark green, olive-y green or silver eyeballs. Fuck y'all.


----------



## Lestany (Sep 2, 2014)

Navy. INTP.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

INFP- Dark green with flecks of amber and yellow in it and dark blue ring.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Medium brown. I'm a tad trapped into some shade of brown given my latin roots. Though I'd like to think they turn to an amazing electric blue or some iridescent rainbow hazel when I'm in the zone :ninja:


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, the Myers-Briggs forum.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

ESFP, greeeen!


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

I seriously doubt that eye colour has anything to do with personality type. 

That being said... I'm an INTP and my eyes are weird - they are blue-green-grey, sort of. They have a yellow-ish ring around the pupil and they change colour depending on different factors (light, mood, season, time of day etc.). They are sometimes more blue, sometimes more green or they can actually appear to be silver-ish. I usually describe them as being grey-turquoise, as I think that sums them up the best. Someone once told me they could see the whole rainbow in my iris. That was cool.


----------



## TheBlackPea (Aug 1, 2015)

Brown, ENTP


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

Eye Colour: Emerald
MBTI: ENTJ


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

εmptε;92419 said:


> I have Hazel eyes meaning I have the eyes that change colors depending on the light. =) I love that my eyes change colors.


Im a Hazel too, I am INTJ


----------



## Fluffdomiel (Jun 2, 2016)

Light blue. INFJ, with the sense of humor of an INTJ. Yeah, it's confusing sometimes. :laughing:


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Green-grey-blue/INFJ.


----------



## Brunissen (May 20, 2016)

Brown. Green when I cry, black when I use my death stare. I'm INTP.


----------



## crashnebula (Jun 4, 2016)

Brown, ENFP


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Dark brown / almost black
INTJ


----------



## skykiller (Jun 3, 2016)

-Hazel Eye Color

-ENTJ


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> I highly doubt there is correlation given the great dominance of brown eyes around the world, but anyways my eyes are a mixture of green and brown and I'm INFP (of mostly scandinavian ethnic background).


Seriously, this question makes no sense haha

Anyway, blue ENTP


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

kph5034 said:


> Hey all. I'm curious to see if eye color has any relation to personality type.


The answer is no.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

blue


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Very dark brown, ISTP


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

med. dark brown, INFJ


----------



## gustavdp (Oct 7, 2017)

Eye colour = Genetics.


----------



## Kaizoku (Oct 15, 2017)

Some kind of blue. Although it does feel grey'ish at times. 
ENFP


----------

